
GDL – GNU Data Language - mindcrime
http://gnudatalanguage.sourceforge.net/
======
dekhn
I just tried to use this for the first time today (independent of the post).
It doesn't implement the SOBEL() function.

------
chris_wot
PLEASE stop using sourceforge.

~~~
random778
Second that. You won't be taken seriously if you you Sourceforge.

